# Roku-Can Anyone Tell Me How To..



## Ruthanne (Sep 22, 2017)

If I buy a firestick for Direct TV's Roku what should I buy, what is best to get?  I have a USB port on my smart tv so do I just plug the thing in and then what? Then what will happen?  I am thinking of doing it myself so I don't have to pay for installation through AT&T if I can.  Can anyone tell me all about this service?


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 22, 2017)

I would like to have one also, but after checking....they do not work with Satellite service.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 22, 2017)

Amazon Roku is entirely different from  the cable and satellite, it works all by itself. It plugs into the HDMI port on you tv..You have a separate remote control to operate it. It can also use a phone or tablet, with the proper app, to act as a remote control.

Type in Roku on YouTube...


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 22, 2017)

ANyone familiar with Kodi?


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 22, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> If I buy a firestick for Direct TV's Roku what should I buy, what is best to get?  I have a USB port on my smart tv so do I just plug the thing in and then what? Then what will happen?  I am thinking of doing it myself so I don't have to pay for installation through AT&T if I can.  Can anyone tell me all about this service?



What kind of features does your *smart tv* have?  You may not need any kind of streaming device to connect to the Internet, you may already have some features already available.

My TV has *no* "smart" capabilities, so I bought a Google ChromeCast to connect to the internet.   I then use the Chrome browser casting plug-in from my laptop, to open Netflix, Youtube, PBS, NatGeo streaming sites.


----------



## Grampa Don (Sep 22, 2017)

We have the Roku streaming stick.  It plugs into an HDMI connector on the TV and can get its power either from a spare USB connector or a separate power supply that comes with it.  It gets its connection to the internet via a wireless router or modem.  So, you have to have one of these to use it.

What it does is allow a dumb TV to connect to the internet through Roku's web site.  On their site you have access to many channels such as Netflix and Hulu.  Some are free and others have monthly charge.  When you sign into Roku, you have to give them credit card information.  Pay channels use that to bill you.  I suspect Roku gets a cut.

If you have a smart TV that already can cruise the internet, you probably don't need Roku.  You can go directly to Netflix and other sites and sign up for service.

Don


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 22, 2017)

Grampa Don said:


> We have the Roku streaming stick.  It plugs into an HDMI connector on the TV and can get its power either from a spare USB connector or a separate power supply that comes with it.  It gets its connection to the internet via a wireless router or modem.  So, you have to have one of these to use it.
> 
> What it does is allow a dumb TV to connect to the internet through Roku's web site.  On their site you have access to many channels such as Netflix and Hulu.  Some are free and others have monthly charge.  When you sign into Roku, you have to give them credit card information.  Pay channels use that to bill you.  I suspect Roku gets a cut.
> 
> ...



Note on credit card: once you sign up to Roku, you can go back and delete your card info.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 23, 2017)

Grampa Don said:


> We have the Roku streaming stick.  It plugs into an HDMI connector on the TV and can get its power either from a spare USB connector or a separate power supply that comes with it.  It gets its connection to the internet via a wireless router or modem.  So, you have to have one of these to use it.
> 
> What it does is allow a dumb TV to connect to the internet through Roku's web site.  On their site you have access to many channels such as Netflix and Hulu.  Some are free and others have monthly charge.  When you sign into Roku, you have to give them credit card information.  Pay channels use that to bill you.  I suspect Roku gets a cut.
> 
> ...


I spoke with someone from AT and T and they have a direct tv roku pkg and she said I can use it with a smart tv.  All I can get on my smart tv is youtube, amazon prime and netflix and hulu if I want but I don't want Hulu.  I use Youtube and Netflix but was told the directtv roku has 60 channels.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 23, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> What kind of features does your *smart tv* have?  You may not need any kind of streaming device to connect to the Internet, you may already have some features already available.
> 
> My TV has *no* "smart" capabilities, so I bought a Google ChromeCast to connect to the internet.   I then use the Chrome browser casting plug-in from my laptop, to open Netflix, Youtube, PBS, NatGeo streaming sites.



Thanks for that.  I might look into that one.  I don't have a smart T.V.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 23, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Thanks for that.  I might look into that one.  I don't have a smart T.V.


.
I have a "smart" tv, but it does not work good with my slow WIFI connection..The Roku works great!!

Example: YouTube keeps pausing and loading on the smart TV, Roku keeps playing..


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 23, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> .
> I have a "smart" tv, but it does not work good with my slow WIFI connection..The Roku works great!!
> 
> Example: YouTube keeps pausing and loading on the smart TV, Roku keeps playing..



Thanks.  I just dread getting into that learning curve.  You Tube works great on my I pad and I have a slow connection as well.

It's weird.  There is some music that doesn't pause and there are others that do.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 23, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Thanks.  I just dread getting into that learning curve.  You Tube works great on my I pad and I have a slow connection as well.
> 
> It's weird.  There is some music that doesn't pause and there are others that do.



At present, I am looking into replacing my Roku with the Fire Stick that I linked to..It is more up to date than my 3 year old Roku..


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 23, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> At present, I am looking into replacing my Roku with the Fire Stick that I linked to..It is more up to date than my 3 year old Roku..


I was told by AT and T to get a firestik.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 23, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> I was told by AT and T to get a firestik.


Is your AT&T cable TV?? Or just phone and internet??


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 23, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> I was told by AT and T to get a firestik.




I have AT&T Uverse with Direct TV.  My son said he'll send me a firestick since he has an extra one.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I have AT&T Uverse with Direct TV.  My son said he'll send me a firestick since he has an extra one.



I could be wrong, since you got Direct TV I do not think you will benefit having the stick..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 23, 2017)

I just ordered the fire stick..Watched a few YouTube videos and I think it is an upgrade from the Roku..Now I am hoping that my WIFI is strong enough!!!


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 23, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> I could be wrong, since you got Direct TV I do not think you will benefit having the stick..




My son also has Direct TV, maybe that's why he has one that he's not using.  Also, I thought it was to enable me to watch Netflix on my TV which isn't a smart TV...that's why I wanted it.  Am I wrong about that?


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> My son also has Direct TV, maybe that's why he has one that he's not using.  Also, I thought it was to enable me to watch Netflix on my TV which isn't a smart TV...that's why I wanted it.  Am I wrong about that?


Amazon Firestick, or Amazon Fire Box should let you watch Netflix, Youtube, Hulu, and all of the other channels that Amazon carries for the Firestick. 
We have an older model Apple TV which does the same thing; but since the iOS can’t update further, we can no longer get Youtube on the TV with the Apple TV. 
We have talked about getting either a Roku or an Amazon Firestick; but when it comes right down to it, we seldom even turn on the television. 
Bobby and I have completely different tastes in entertainment; so we both just use our iPads and do not bother with the television. Most of what we do watch is also available with just our outside antenna that Bobby installed. 
Once our contract with AT&T is up, we will cancel the whole thing, and then use the money to get a new Firestick or a Roku. We will probably get the Amazon Firestick, because we both like Amazon.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 23, 2017)

AT&T has a new form of Direct TV; can't recall if it's called Direct TV Now or What but it is a Roku service and must be used with a firestik according to the woman at AT&T who wants to set me up with it.  It costs about $35.00 a month.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 23, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> Is your AT&T cable TV?? Or just phone and internet??


I presently have Cox cable but am going to sign back on with AT and T to get their new type of Direct Tv Now Roku service and so my internet and roku with them will be just $75.00.  A lot less than I pay with Cox.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Sep 23, 2017)

Ok, jeez, glad I read this thread. I am no longer considering Roku. Sounds like it's already an antique. Plus, I don't do wifi, but even if I did...


----------



## Grampa Don (Sep 23, 2017)

I suspect eventually all TV's will have internet ability.  When that happens, both cable TV and Roku type devices will likely disappear.  Even local stations could be live on the net.

Don


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 23, 2017)

Cap'nSacto said:


> Ok, jeez, glad I read this thread. I am no longer considering Roku. Sounds like it's already an antique. Plus, I don't do wifi, but even if I did...


I really don't understand your post.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 23, 2017)

Grampa Don said:


> I suspect eventually all TV's will have internet ability.  When that happens, both cable TV and Roku type devices will likely disappear.  Even local stations could be live on the net.
> 
> Don


My tv has internet capacity and i am getting Roku.


----------



## HipGnosis (Sep 23, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> AT&T has a new form of Direct TV; can't recall if it's called Direct TV Now or What but it is a Roku service and must be used with a firestik according to the woman at AT&T who wants to set me up with it.  It costs about $35.00 a month.


It is called DirectTVNow.  It will work on a whole bunch of 'streaming TV devices'; https://www.directvnow.com/rokunow#how-to-watch
But...  I suggest you just get a Roku or Firestick w/o DirectTVNow first.  There are thousands of channels available on Roku (you have to add them), and many are free.  Having Amazon prime gets you more for 'free'.    Internet search "roku free private channels" will show you hundreds more (though many don't have current stuff).   If that isn't enough for you to watch, get a NetFlix Basic for $8/mo.   I've had a Roku for years and haven't run out of things to watch (when I do watch TV other than local channels).


----------



## HipGnosis (Sep 23, 2017)

Grampa Don said:


> I suspect eventually all TV's will have internet ability.  When that happens, both cable TV and Roku type devices will likely disappear.  Even local stations could be live on the net.
> 
> Don


I've read that internet / smart TVs are a dying fad.  Because people want to upgrade their internet functions a lot faster than they upgrade their TVs.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 23, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> My tv has internet capacity and i am getting Roku.



That's the best move. Odds are you will have your TV for a long time and the processor will be outdated long before the TV is longer of use to you. Buying a Roku every 3 years or so will keep you up to date with the latest technology as far as streaming goes.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 23, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> ANyone familiar with Kodi?



Kodi is a nice open source platform but gets a bad rap because many use the software for pirating TV shows and movies.  You might want to read this before considering using it : http://www.techradar.com/news/kodi-the-good-the-bad-and-the-illegal


----------



## Grampa Don (Sep 23, 2017)

HipGnosis said:


> I've read that internet / smart TVs are a dying fad.  Because people want to upgrade their internet functions a lot faster than they upgrade their TVs.



I've never heard that.  But then I don't know much about smart TVs.  I figured if they were smart, they could run a browser.  You'd think that if Roku can link to web sites with a $40 device that it wouldn't take much to add that ability internally to the TV.  And, if that became widespread, program sources would adapt to it and so would most viewers, bypassing the cable companies and their restrictive packages and fees.

Don


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Sep 24, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> I really don't understand your post.



I was considering getting a Roku device, but after reading this thread and looking into it a bit more, I'm just going to settle for the Mofu Leaf antenna. At least for a few more years or so.

Sorry I didn't get to this earlier; my little granddaughter (7yrs old) came over and asked if she could spend the night. Yes, of course!


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 24, 2017)

One of the things I like about the Roku is that if you get stuck or can't make it work or whatever, you call them up on their toll free number and a nice lady in the US will talk you through your problem and stay on the line with you until you get it figured out and working.  Sometimes they even have a little video them put up for you to show you EXACTLY what they mean.  They talked me through my setup  They are very easy to deal with and are one of the very few companies anymore who seem to take the term "customer service" seriously.

And they don't talk to you like you are an idiot, either.  I had to call them one night because my remote control died and I couldn't figure out how to get the back off to change the batteries.  They were very patient with me and told me what to do.  Turns out it wasn't working like it was supposed to and was truly stuck, so she told me exactly where to put the point of a knife to force it open and told me they'd send me a new one if that didn't work or if I broke it trying.  I really appreciated her help.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 24, 2017)

I still can't figure out what Roku is supposed to do.

It can't be free like the over the air antenna bringing in real television.

You buy an antenna and thats it.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 24, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> My son also has Direct TV, maybe that's why he has one that he's not using.  Also, I thought it was to enable me to watch Netflix on my TV which isn't a smart TV...that's why I wanted it.  Am I wrong about that?


Yes you can get Netflix on Roku if you are a Netflix member.



Ruthanne said:


> AT&T has a new form of Direct TV; can't recall if it's called Direct TV Now or What but it is a Roku service and must be used with a firestik according to the woman at AT&T who wants to set me up with it.  It costs about $35.00 a month.





Ruthanne said:


> I presently have Cox cable but am going to sign back on with AT and T to get their new type of Direct Tv Now Roku service and so my internet and roku with them will be just $75.00.  A lot less than I pay with Cox.



DO Not Pay AT&T or anyone else for Roku service!!!! Once you buy a Roku thats it!! No more fees...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 24, 2017)

MarkinPhx said:


> That's the best move. Odds are you will have your TV for a long time and the processor will be outdated long before the TV is longer of use to you. Buying a Roku every 3 years or so will keep you up to date with the latest technology as far as streaming goes.


Roku has an update setting and also updates automatically...

I am keeping my Roku and also going to try the Fire stick...I you start a new thread when I work out all the bugs or whatever when I install the Fire stick. (Amazon says it's in the mail today)..


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Sep 24, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> I still can't figure out what Roku is supposed to do.
> 
> It can't be free like the over the air antenna bringing in real television.
> 
> You buy an antenna and thats it.



It brings limited internet access to your set, as long as the set has a cable port...for example you'd get Netflix and youtube and whatever online TV access website you subscribe to, such as Sling TV or Hulu.

I'll just stick with the antenna. Last night, I switched out the coaxle cable; the one that comes with it is white, I wanted black; and danged if it didn't pull in 3 more channels...one Spanish, one Asian, and a sports channel; FOX affiliate, if I remember right. Nice thing about this antenna is that my TV is on a table with wheels so when my mother stays a weekend I can wheel the set into the bedroom for her and just tack the antenna to the wall, and voila; excellent reception. The thing is a super light, paper thin flat square, and has two little holes at the top to push tacks through. You mentioned your set is an older model, so if it doesn't have a cable port, this Mofu Leaf antenna wouldn't work for you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 24, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> Yes you can get Netflix on Roku if you are a Netflix member.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But Roku costs a fee here anyways.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 24, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> Yes you can get Netflix on Roku if you are a Netflix member.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But Roku costs a fee here anyways.  That is if you want to watch more than free stuff.  https://www.roku.com/how-it-works


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 24, 2017)

Cap'nSacto said:


> It brings limited internet access to your set, as long as the set has a cable port...for example you'd get Netflix and youtube and whatever online TV access website you subscribe to, such as Sling TV or Hulu.
> 
> I'll just stick with the antenna. Last night, I switched out the coaxle cable; the one that comes with it is white, I wanted black; and danged if it didn't pull in 3 more channels...one Spanish, one Asian, and a sports channel; FOX affiliate, if I remember right. Nice thing about this antenna is that my TV is on a table with wheels so when my mother stays a weekend I can wheel the set into the bedroom for her and just tack the antenna to the wall, and voila; excellent reception. The thing is a super light, paper thin flat square, and has two little holes at the top to push tacks through. You mentioned your set is an older model, so if it doesn't have a cable port, this Mofu Leaf antenna wouldn't work for you.



I have a cable port.  I have everything.  What I don't have is any television stations that are strong enough that I can get over the air. 

You know that new antenna you have.

If you put it up high and outside you would get even more channels.  I have a lot of experience with over the air television.  That's all we had before cable came along.

If you see an older picture of a city landscape it's covered with all types of antennas on rooftops.

You Tube.?  On my ipad.  Free. Netlix?  I cannot concentrate long enough to sit through a whole movie and I haven't been to  a movie in over 20 years.

I don't want to pay for anything more than what I absolutely have to.

Over the air television is the only really 'free' television you can get.  No fees at all.  Everything else has a fee of some sort attached to it.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Sep 24, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> I have a cable port.  I have everything.  *What I don't have is any television stations that are strong enough that I can get over the air.*
> 
> You know that new antenna you have.
> 
> ...



That's right, I forgot you mentioned that before. I grew up with antenna TV, augmented them with foil or wire when we lived in remote areas. That, I remember. I fell for the lie (or, the inference) that analog waves were somehow no longer available. Stupid of me, but there it is.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 24, 2017)

Cap'nSacto said:


> That's right, I forgot you mentioned that before. I grew up with antenna TV, augmented them with foil or wire when we lived in remote areas. That, I remember. I fell for the lie (or, the inference) that analog waves were somehow no longer available. Stupid of me, but there it is.



Well in Canada at least all the television stations are digital based.

If you have an older model television, you need to get a converter to convert the digital back to analog.

No problem with cable.  But over the air, you need to have a digital ready television or a converter.

In the U.S. I believe you could get a rebate on a converter when the television stations switched to digital.

Not in Canada.  Analog waves reach farther than digital but digital doesn't have 'ghosting' the double images.

If you live in a metropolitan area that is a real bonus because of all the tall buildings reflecting the t.v. signal.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 24, 2017)

Cap'nSacto said:


> I was considering getting a Roku device, but after reading this thread and looking into it a bit more, I'm just going to settle for the Mofu Leaf antenna. At least for a few more years or so.
> 
> Sorry I didn't get to this earlier; my little granddaughter (7yrs old) came over and asked if she could spend the night. Yes, of course!


Can you tell me more about the Mofu Leaf antenna?


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Sep 24, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> Can you tell me more about the Mofu Leaf antenna?



It was under $30, comes with 10 ft of coaxle cable, is flat, square, and ultra-thin. You attach one end of the cable to the TV, the other to the antenna, and press the menu button on the TV's remote; change where it says cable to antenna, then ask it to scan for stations/channels, and that's it. They recommend hanging it high on a wall, near or on a window. I tried a couple of spots. It comes with a set of self-adhesive velcro dots and a set of push-pins, but you can use tape. They are paint-able...you can paint them to go with your decor, which kinda blew my mind. It has a range of 30ft, and there's another with a 50ft range but I knew I wouldn't need that. Pretty sure it wouldn't work in a mountainous or very rural area. Definitely not for remote areas.

Mine pulls in around 40 channels, including ABC, CBS, NBC, PBS and affiliates, Fox, MeTV, Justice, FOX Sports, Escape, Decades...others. Some I'll never watch; Spanish, Asian, shopping. The picture is great, sound is great, but I live in Sacramento, so transmission towers nearby.

Is there anything else you'd like to know?


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 24, 2017)

Cap'nSacto said:


> It was under $30, comes with 10 ft of coaxle cable, is flat, square, and ultra-thin. You attach one end of the cable to the TV, the other to the antenna, and press the menu button on the TV's remote; change where it says cable to antenna, then ask it to scan for stations/channels, and that's it. They recommend hanging it high on a wall, near or on a window. I tried a couple of spots. It comes with a set of self-adhesive velcro dots and a set of push-pins, but you can use tape. They are paint-able...you can paint them to go with your decor, which kinda blew my mind. It has a range of 30ft, and there's another with a 50ft range but I knew I wouldn't need that. Pretty sure it wouldn't work in a mountainous or very rural area. Definitely not for remote areas.
> 
> Mine pulls in around 40 channels, including ABC, CBS, NBC, PBS and affiliates, Fox, MeTV, Justice, FOX Sports, Escape, Decades...others. Some I'll never watch; Spanish, Asian, shopping. The picture is great, sound is great, but I live in Sacramento, so transmission towers nearby.
> 
> Is there anything else you'd like to know?


















The range.  30 mi and 50 mi.  Not 30ft and 50ft.? So you can pick up stations within a 30 mi radius.


----------



## HipGnosis (Sep 24, 2017)

Grampa Don said:


> I've never heard that.  But then I don't know much about smart TVs.  I figured if they were smart, they could run a browser.  You'd think that if Roku can link to web sites with a $40 device that it wouldn't take much to add that ability internally to the TV.  And, if that became widespread, program sources would adapt to it and so would most viewers, bypassing the cable companies and their restrictive packages and fees.
> Don


Rokus, and the other 'streaming tv devices', use the internet, but they are not a computer that runs a browser.   But there are HDMI 'stick' computers that do that.   Streaming tv devices are proprietary computers that access that co's media and services the co. has contracted with, like netflix.  Some is free, some is pay-per-view and some is by subscription.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 24, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> But Roku costs a fee here anyways.  That is if you want to watch more than free stuff.  https://www.roku.com/how-it-works



Roku itself does not charge any fee.  It's the streaming channels, like Netflix, that do.  The streaming channel fees are not much; I think I pay $10 for Netflix and $5.99 for Acorn.  You can get a heck of a lot more programming for your money using Roku or a smart TV than you can on cable or satellite.  Instead of paying a fortune for cable or satellite, I am happy as a clam paying under $20 for my two streaming services.  I lowered my monthly entertainment bill by about $100 by going to Roku and cutting the cable.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 24, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> Roku itself does not charge any fee.  It's the streaming channels, like Netflix, that do.  The streaming channel fees are not much; I think I pay $10 for Netflix and $5.99 for Acorn.  You can get a heck of a lot more programming for your money using Roku or a smart TV than you can on cable or satellite.  Instead of paying a fortune for cable or satellite, I am happy as a clam paying under $20 for my two streaming services.  I lowered my monthly entertainment bill by about $100 by going to Roku and cutting the cable.


Cool, I have to have a co. for internet, though, and mine wants a huge hike if I do not get anything but internet.  On the site of Roku they have a charge for paid subscriptions.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 24, 2017)

There are some  good free apps on Roku too. For example I have the PBS app and was able to catch up with the first week of the Vietnam Documentary this weekend.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 25, 2017)

MarkinPhx said:


> There are some  good free apps on Roku too. For example I have the PBS app and was able to catch up with the first week of the Vietnam Documentary this weekend.



But isn't that same app available for your computer or tablet without Roku?

I haven't downloaded PBS but I have NPR MPR ABC NBC FOX and others.

Thanks though. I'm starting to catch on how Roku works.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Sep 25, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> The range.  30 mi and 50 mi.  Not 30ft and 50ft.? So you can pick up stations within a 30 mi radius.



Yep. My bad. Lack of sleep? layful:


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 25, 2017)

Cap'nSacto said:


> Yep. My bad. Lack of sleep? layful:



I knew that but the only reason I corrected it was for others who might take that literally.

Those internal antennas are not for everyone though. The worst reception is if you live in a basement apartment.  

That's what makes cable attractive.

In Canada now I notice that the government has introduced a law for cable companies that they must have what is called a 'skinny' package for a smaller fee with basic channels.

And if you want another channel you can just add one instead of the packages previously presented.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 25, 2017)

Cap'nSacto said:


> Yep. My bad. Lack of sleep? layful:



I knew that but the only reason I corrected it was for others who might take that literally.

Those internal antennas are not for everyone though. The worst reception is if you live in a basement apartment.  

That's what makes cable attractive.

In Canada now I notice that the government has introduced a law for cable companies that they must have what is called a 'skinny' package for a smaller fee with basic channels.

And if you want another channel you can just add one instead of the packages previously presented.

$25.00 per month.  

https://www.shaw.ca/television/limited-tv/


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Sep 25, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> I knew that but the only reason I corrected it was for others who might take that literally.
> 
> Those internal antennas are not for everyone though. The worst reception is if you live in a basement apartment.
> 
> ...



It won't surprise me if our monopolizing cable company gets the same pressure from the feds. They currently have the capability to allow subscribers to pick which channels they want and charge accordingly, but they do not currently offer that deal because they have contracts with biggies like ESPN and so-called Premium Channels. I wonder how long-term those contracts are? Or if they will matter when Comcast/Xfinity begins to lose too many subscribers to the very technology they brag about being the best at?


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 25, 2017)

The cable company here gave me a deal. 31.00 a month. 

Thats a pretty good deal. I might take it.

Insomniacs need something to do at 3 in the morning.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 25, 2017)

Grampa Don said:


> I suspect eventually all TV's will have internet ability.  When that happens, both cable TV and Roku type devices will likely disappear.  Even local stations could be live on the net.
> 
> Don



How do you figure that Grampa?  You have to have an internet connection unless you are going over the air or free WiFi nearby.

The signal to the T.V. has to come from somewhere.

Cable will just get more competitive and the prices will come down.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Sep 26, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> The cable company here gave me a deal. 31.00 a month.
> 
> Thats a pretty good deal. I might take it.
> 
> Insomniacs need something to do at 3 in the morning.



Best they would do for me was $108. Now that I only get internet from them I'll be paying $74 and some change; .29 cents, I think. 

$108 - $74 = $34 

Wouldn't call it a killing, but yes, it's a pretty good deal. 

If there's a contract involved, like there was in my case, make sure it doesn't penalize you if you want to change your mind in a few months. The contract they emailed me said I'd have to pay the balance of a year's subscription if I cancelled service anytime after 30 days.


----------



## Grampa Don (Sep 26, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> How do you figure that Grampa?  You have to have an internet connection unless you are going over the air or free WiFi nearby.
> 
> The signal to the T.V. has to come from somewhere.
> 
> Cable will just get more competitive and the prices will come down.



Cable will still be here.  As you wrote, you still need internet connection.  What I meant was that TV supplied by and directly from the cable company could disappear.

Don


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 26, 2017)

Grampa Don said:


> Cable will still be here.  As you wrote, you still need internet connection.  What I meant was that TV supplied by and directly from the cable company could disappear.
> 
> Don



It's going to be a mixed bag depending on where you live and the cable supplier.

Sometimes you have no choice at all as in a trailer court.  One supplier.  Whatever they have is what you get.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 4, 2017)

I have a dumb TV, but I have a several generations-old Roku, the kind with the red, yellow and white connectors. Works fine with my TV. I have a Leaf antenna for local broadcasts. I can look out my living room window and see the broadcast antennas on the mountain in front of me, but if the weather is bad at all I can't get QVC (not that I would watch it anyway, but it's odd).

I was able to hook up everything by myself, and I'm not that tech-savvy.

The only time I ever had cable was when a friend worked for the cable company and hooked me up for the few months I was going to be living there.

I pay $36/month for wi-fi (which I would have for Internet anyway), $10/month for Netflix, $6/month for Acorn, $95/annual for Amazon Prime (which I would have for shipping and Kindle). My neighbor pays a little over $175/month for cable with internet. She also gets all of the joy of dealing with Comcast's loathsome customer service, which I get to avoid.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 4, 2017)

I also have a NetTalk, a web-based phone. It's a $30 annual charge and that's all.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 4, 2017)

I finally figured it out.

There's nothing on Roku that you can't get on your computer without Roku.

Anyone?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 4, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> I finally figured it out.
> 
> There's nothing on Roku that you can't get on your computer without Roku.
> 
> Anyone?



Wrong..Too much to list..


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 4, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> Wrong..Too much to list..



Well just give me a couple of items that you get with Roku that you can't download on your own.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2017)

I prefer to watch* on *my TV while I lounge on my couch, rather than watching on my laptop screen. 

That's why I use Roku; to stream into the television.  I don't have a "smart" TV.  It was only a one time purchase of $40.00, well worth it for my comfort.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 4, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> I prefer to watch* on *my TV while I lounge on my couch, rather than watching on my laptop screen.
> 
> That's why I use Roku; to stream into the television.  I don't have a "smart" TV.  It was only a one time purchase of $40.00, well worth it for my comfort.



So is there any reason you can't stream from your laptop to your Television, or do you need a smart T.V. for that?


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2017)

I don't know of any way without a device like Roku or Amazon fire stick or a smart TV that takes video from the Internet and streams it into the TV. Anyone else know?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 4, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Well just give me a couple of items that you get with Roku that you can't download on your own.


American Pickers. HGTV/Fixer Upper..


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 4, 2017)

I have American Pickers and HGTV/Fixer Upper on my Television.

I also have Canadian Pickers.

They come with regular cable.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 4, 2017)

I have American Pickers and HGTV/Fixer Upper on my Television.

I also have Canadian Pickers.

They come with regular cable.


Also the episodes for American Pickers are on You Tube.

What I can't get without paying for it is Netflix.  And I don't think you can get it free from Roku either.  But I don't know.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 4, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> I have a dumb TV, but I have a several generations-old Roku, the kind with the red, yellow and white connectors. Works fine with my TV. I have a Leaf antenna for local broadcasts. I can look out my living room window and see the broadcast antennas on the mountain in front of me, but if the weather is bad at all I can't get QVC (not that I would watch it anyway, but it's odd).
> 
> I was able to hook up everything by myself, and I'm not that tech-savvy.
> 
> ...



$95 annual ain't bad at all spread out over 12 mo's. And the nice thing is, you won't get any hassle if you want to cancel any of those (I assume).

I'm wary of wifi, and I'm not even sure why, but wifi connectivity is built into my desk-top computer. If I turn it off, my system slows down a bit so I keep it on when I'm feeling impatient, which is mostly. 

Oddly, my house is a real hot-spot for wifi. Odd because my house is nestled in a cemetery; I have graveyard on all sides except the front and the better half of the yard on the west side. I've heard that the dead talk to each other. I think it's through wifi.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2017)

No. Netflix is separate. You have to pay for it.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 4, 2017)

Cap'nSacto said:


> $95 annual ain't bad at all spread out over 12 mo's. And the nice thing is, you won't get any hassle if you want to cancel any of those (I assume).
> 
> I'm wary of wifi, and I'm not even sure why, but wifi connectivity is built into my desk-top computer. If I turn it off, my system slows down a bit so I keep it on when I'm feeling impatient, which is mostly.
> 
> Oddly, my house is a real hot-spot for wifi. Odd because my house is nestled in a cemetery; I have graveyard on all sides except the front and the better half of the yard on the west side. I've heard that the dead talk to each other. I think it's through wifi.



I get lots of free or very low cost Kindle ebooks with my Amazon Prime subscription. I don't usually watch movies or shows offered by Amazon; not enough of them interest me and when I find one I want to see, they either charge a per-episode fee or a separate subscription is required.

I'm okay with wi-fi. Beats the heck out of cable. All it takes is one of the deceased paying for wi-fi and you all get it.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 4, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> I get lots of free or very low cost Kindle ebooks with my Amazon Prime subscription. I don't usually watch movies or shows offered by Amazon; not enough of them interest me and when I find one I want to see, they either charge a per-episode fee or a separate subscription is required.
> 
> I'm okay with wi-fi. Beats the heck out of cable. All it takes is one of the deceased paying for wi-fi and you all get it.



My reluctance is because I remember reading about how easy it is to hack your wifi, or something like that. But, good point; I don't suppose any of the folks lying around my place are interested in hacking into my computer.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 4, 2017)

Cap'nSacto said:


> My reluctance is because I remember reading about how easy it is to hack your wifi, or something like that. But, good point; I don't suppose any of the folks lying around my place are interested in hacking into my computer.


It's not easy to hack wifi.  You have to have the password.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 5, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> I have American Pickers and HGTV/Fixer Upper on my Television.
> 
> I also have Canadian Pickers.
> 
> They come with regular cable.



How much is regular cable?? We are talking about cutting cable..


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 5, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> How much is regular cable?? We are talking about cutting cable..



Well it depends what you want to watch.  In Canada now there is a regulation that all cable companies have to provide a 'skinny package'.  That is a basic package with the minimum amount of channels that are free and then you can add whatever you want to without having to buy a bundle.

Right now I am paying $30 a month and I'm happy with what I have.

Cable companies in the U.S. are not Federally regulated to my knowledge.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 5, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> It's not easy to hack wifi.  You have to have the password.



One of the first things I did when I got wifi was to change to a 16 digit password, partly because an IT guy at work "borrowed" his neighbors' wifi so he didn't have to pay for it. He seemed to be entertained by telling me how much he knew about their private information, medical and financial transactions. 

For some strange reason that might have to do with all the drugs I ingested in the 60s, I am able to remember random strings of letters (capitals and lower case), symbols and numbers. I reset all passwords as soon as I can get my hands on them. A neighbor stole another neighbor's cable for months, so I figure he could justify sharing my wifi connection with me.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 5, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> One of the first things I did when I got wifi was to change to a 16 digit password, partly because an IT guy at work "borrowed" his neighbors' wifi so he didn't have to pay for it. He seemed to be entertained by telling me how much he knew about their private information, medical and financial transactions.
> 
> For some strange reason that might have to do with all the drugs I ingested in the 60s, I am able to remember random strings of letters (capitals and lower case), symbols and numbers. I reset all passwords as soon as I can get my hands on them. A neighbor stole another neighbor's cable for months, so I figure he could justify sharing my wifi connection with me.



Jane, I am kind of dense when it comes to certain things. Wifi is one of those. My computer is a desk-top. It's just a few months old. When I go to connections, and then wifi, there's a list of available (or not) wifi connections. One has my name on it. I don't recall even setting it up, so I'm assuming it sort of came with the system (or whatever). Under my name is the word 'secured'...secured by whom, I do not know, but I would like to set up or change the password for it (because if it's the same as my MS password, it's totally lame). Have you any idea how I do that? (The comp is an HP, and I put Windows 10 on it only because it's the only system the guy sold.)


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 6, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> One of the first things I did when I got wifi was to change to a 16 digit password, partly because an IT guy at work "borrowed" his neighbors' wifi so he didn't have to pay for it. He seemed to be entertained by telling me how much he knew about their private information, medical and financial transactions.
> 
> For some strange reason that might have to do with all the drugs I ingested in the 60s, I am able to remember random strings of letters (capitals and lower case), symbols and numbers. I reset all passwords as soon as I can get my hands on them. A neighbor stole another neighbor's cable for months, so I figure he could justify sharing my wifi connection with me.



How do you know that right now someone hasn't tapped into your information? If you are online. You are vulnerable.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 6, 2017)

Cap'nSacto said:


> Jane, I am kind of dense when it comes to certain things. Wifi is one of those. My computer is a desk-top. It's just a few months old. When I go to connections, and then wifi, there's a list of available (or not) wifi connections. One has my name on it. I don't recall even setting it up, so I'm assuming it sort of came with the system (or whatever). Under my name is the word 'secured'...secured by whom, I do not know, but I would like to set up or change the password for it (because if it's the same as my MS password, it's totally lame). Have you any idea how I do that? (The comp is an HP, and I put Windows 10 on it only because it's the only system the guy sold.)



The password was set up when the system was installed by your supplier. To change it phone your supplier. I'm surprised you don't know the password or didn't help sat it up on the installation.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 6, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> The password was set up when the system was installed by your supplier. To change it phone your supplier. I'm surprised you don't know the password or didn't help sat it up on the installation.



Thanks, Camper6. The dealer may have told me what or where the password is and it didn't stick in my brain, what with all the other information he rattled off.

My granddaughter said the password is one of the numbers with a bar code on my unit. There are four of them and I forget which one she said it is. WAN, probably. 

I will call the dealer.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 6, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> How do you know that right now someone hasn't tapped into your information? If you are online. You are vulnerable.



Highly unlikely with 16-digit passwords, especially when they're gobbledegook. All of my financial or other important information is encrypted.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 6, 2017)

Cap'nSacto said:


> Jane, I am kind of dense when it comes to certain things. Wifi is one of those. My computer is a desk-top. It's just a few months old. When I go to connections, and then wifi, there's a list of available (or not) wifi connections. One has my name on it. I don't recall even setting it up, so I'm assuming it sort of came with the system (or whatever). Under my name is the word 'secured'...secured by whom, I do not know, but I would like to set up or change the password for it (because if it's the same as my MS password, it's totally lame). Have you any idea how I do that? (The comp is an HP, and I put Windows 10 on it only because it's the only system the guy sold.)



I use duckduckgo as my search engine, but you can probably get some of the same info by googling. Type in how to change wifi password. You'll probably be given lots of choices, including some information that's specific to your router/modem. If so, choose that. Most of those how-to articles lead you step by step to make the change.

I've also found some great stuff posted by geeks on YouTube. I recently updated my hard drive to SSD. The instructions worked, until I hit a snag and they didn't. I found a guy on YT who walked his viewers through the process. (I'm telling you that in case you're one of those people who learns best by seeing the process rather than reading it.)


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 6, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> I use duckduckgo as my search engine, but you can probably get some of the same info by googling. Type in how to change wifi password. You'll probably be given lots of choices, including some information that's specific to your router/modem. If so, choose that. Most of those how-to articles lead you step by step to make the change.
> 
> I've also found some great stuff posted by geeks on YouTube. I recently updated my hard drive to SSD. The instructions worked, until I hit a snag and they didn't. I found a guy on YT who walked his viewers through the process. (I'm telling you that in case you're one of those people who learns best by seeing the process rather than reading it.)



Thanks a bunch, Jane.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 6, 2017)

Cap'nSacto said:


> Thanks a bunch, Jane.



If you get stuck, don't hesitate to yell.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 6, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> Highly unlikely with 16-digit passwords, especially when they're gobbledegook. All of my financial or other important information is encrypted.



My bank account was compromised.

I have nothing financial on my computer now and will never do banking online again.

The worst part of it was that I didn't discover it.  The bank did.


----------

